# Reptile Bust



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

*Man charged over reptiles and drugs*

A 21-year old man from The Entrance has been charged after police
discovered a cannabis crop and protected exotic reptiles on a property
on the states mid north coast.
Police searched a property at Eungai Rail after the National Parks and Wildlife Service found cannibas plants in the area.
They also found two cobras, three goannas, fourteen geckos, diamond and carpet snakes - all held in cases.
The man has been charged and and will appear in Macksville Court on June 5. He was given bail.

Source - Central Coast Express Advocate


----------



## africancichlidau (May 10, 2003)

Hey Splotta babe where ya been hiding? Or I should have said Mrs. Splotta babe sorry!!
What springs to my mind reading that is whether or not any of the natives will turn out to be some of the stolen reptiles we have heard so much of lately..........


----------



## cyber_crimes (May 10, 2003)

I was wondering if the hydroponic set-up was kept in the snake room and if this would help with humidity lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicole (May 10, 2003)

Snakes and a hydro set-up, that's Energy Australia's favourite customer! :?


----------



## Greebo (May 10, 2003)

Hey Amanda,
I lost your email address but you've prolly still got mine
Drop us a line stranger.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

African .. I'm never too far away :wink:

Greebs, you've got mail 8)


----------

